
Programming as Craft - nickdrozd
https://davebucklin.com/play/2019/11/10/programming-as-craft.html
======
a3n
I get similar satisfaction from a "putting things together from the basics"
perspective. And now that I'm no longer in the industry, I put most of my
limited "crafting" time into using and exploring old things like awk, make, C
and bash, the things I started with decades ago.

I do regret deleting my github account, but I just don't have time to respond
to much-appreciated PRs.

I don't regret deleting my LinkedIn account. ;-)

